# Extra long 1/4" bits



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I recently posted a thread showing the making of a Longworth chuck and part way through I had to use thinner material because I didn't have 1/4" bit long enough. Well, I had a search of Ebay and found two for $12.50 including postage. They arrived today and are excellent looking, the blades are 30mm (1 1/4") long and they are ISO9001 certified. They would have enabled me to complete the chuck with the original material.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm interested to hear how they work. I'd bet that a newbee would be temped to take too big a bite and get into trouble.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

When plunge routing with a small diameter bit, multiple small cuts are the order of the day and feed rates adjusted according to the hardness of the material. I don't presently have a project in mind that requires a 1/4" bit but when I'm ready to let router dust spoil what is a very clean shed after three days of hard work, I'll give those bits a workout and post the results.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

harrysin said:


> When plunge routing with a small diameter bit, multiple small cuts are the order of the day and feed rates adjusted according to the hardness of the material. I don't presently have a project in mind that requires a 1/4" bit but when I'm ready to let router dust spoil what is a very clean shed after three days of hard work, I'll give those bits a workout and post the results.


Man, that "spoil what is a very clean..." comment hits close to home. My shop was pretty clean before making 10ish router bowls for christmas. I spent hours yesterday cleaning and, frankly, it looks like I did nothing! I've got to figure better DC if I'm going to make any more of them.

Those bits would be good for smallish mortises.


----------



## 48394 (Oct 25, 2010)

Harry,
FYI & FWIW, packaging a product with "ISO9001" on the label mearly means that the manufacturer's QMS (quality management system) complies with that ISO Standard as evidenced by a Registrar's audit(s) results and has little to do with the quality (specification adherence for example) of any individual product.
Nevertheless, and in spite of the ISO's mandate that the system and not the product be cited as compliant, I'm more likely to purchase from a manufacturer who pays a Registrar to certify his QMS than one who does not.
Let's hear how the product performs. Maybe ther's a new bit player on the block!
Regis


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Just by examining the bits I'll be VERY surprised if they don't perform perfectly, bearing in mind that I have probably something like 150 bits consisting of the most expensive from CMT in Italy to low cost ones like these and only a couple have been unsatisfactory, but we'll see!


----------

